# Wie richtet man einen Faxserver unter Suse 9.0 ein ?



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man einen Faxserver für Windows-Clients unter Suse Linux 9.0 einrichtet ! Ich bin selber Linux Anfänger und brauche daher eine sehr genaue Bescheibung ! Nur so viel... der Server ist mit einer ISDN Karte ausgestattet...

Ich würde außerdem gerne wissen, ob man auch diese Faxe über das Internet versenden kann um sich die Gebühren zu sparen! (DSL Flatrate ist auch vorhanden)

ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar !

Gruß Timo


----------



## imweasel (3. November 2004)

Hi,

hier mal kurz angerissen, was du tun solltest:

- HylaFAX auf deinem Linuxrechner installieren (Webseite)
- Wenn es sich um eine AVM ISDN-Karte handelt solltest du Capi4Hylafax installieren (AVM Webseite)
- HylaFAX konfigurieren (README lesen genügt meist)
- Auf dem Windowsclient solltest du einen hylaFax-Client nutzen (z.B. whfc) Welcher gut ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich selbst kein Windows habe! 

Du solltest dir auch mal die seite von linuxnetmag durchlesen.

Wenn du dir mal genau die Eigenschaften von DSL ansiehst wirst du feststellen, das es *nicht* möglich ist, über das Internet (ohne eine Faxgateway zu nutzen) FAX zu versenden.

//edit böser Fehlerteufel


----------

